# Show us your brood!



## cannon2000us (May 19, 2010)

Looks very nice!


----------



## squarepeg (Jul 9, 2010)

nice pattern dan, you can be proud of that queen. your bees look a lot like mine, what's their genetic background?


----------



## beemandan (Dec 5, 2005)

sp….my bees don’t really have any pedigree. I’ve brought pretty much everything into my yards over the years. They’re mongrels. A number of them are clearly of Italian descent. They overwintered with huge clusters and have exploded with monstrous populations by late February. I will have to begin splitting in earnest VERY soon. 
I hope yours are doing as well.


----------



## Keith Jarrett (Dec 10, 2006)

Nice Dan, happy splitting.


----------



## beemandan (Dec 5, 2005)

Thanks Keith. I know mine aren't in a league with yours....as us little guys on the other coast must make do without nutra bee....


----------



## queenbee3074 (Mar 7, 2013)

Looks like your off to a great start.


----------



## beemandan (Dec 5, 2005)

Thanks queenbee...I will begin serious splitting next week. We shall see.


----------



## debtfreedave (Apr 1, 2012)

Brood is building here in central Mississippi!


----------



## beemandan (Dec 5, 2005)

Great pattern there dfd!


----------



## virginiawolf (Feb 18, 2011)

From today here in PA 







The Queen


----------



## D1here (Mar 12, 2013)

here is some frames from my 2 hives....are these good?????





A swarm I caught 4/12




I have more I just cant get them off my phone and on the computer for some reason


----------



## rhaldridge (Dec 17, 2012)

Foundationless.


----------



## beemandan (Dec 5, 2005)

Some great looking brood photos!
Virginiawolf...that queen is a beaut!


----------



## cerezha (Oct 11, 2011)

some new bar


----------



## MelanieWoosley (Nov 11, 2012)

Nice queen, Virginia!!


----------



## AstroBee (Jan 3, 2003)

These shots were taken yesterday (4-21-2013)


----------



## Picosa Creek Apiary (Apr 22, 2013)

Filled two 10 frame hive bodies with the brood from this cut out. These little dark bees were a little HOT!!!!


----------



## JRG13 (May 11, 2012)

Just checked a nuc I made for the first cell my bees made to supercede a great queen. Didn't see the queen at first, but I saw eggs, it's been about 4 weeks or so since I made the nuc.

The Cell she came from


She looks a lot like her mother.


Her pattern


I think I'll hang on to this one. I have another nuc waiting on getting mated, the original hive will get checked in two weeks as well and unfortunately the old queen which I nuc'd disapeared a week ago but there's 4 cells in her nuc now, will try to pull 2 more.


----------



## ChasWG (Apr 29, 2013)

This was from my 4 week inspection. I used my cell phone camera this time as using my Canon 7D with the veil on is just a bit hard. And I didn't want to keep the hive open too long.

http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7288/8745996897_23e4415b7c_c.jpg

http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8396/8745997903_30c34dd68c_c.jpg

http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8131/8745997391_4ec4f2f445_c.jpg

http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7311/8746962780_b05eef215c_c.jpg

Sorry for the links, but this sites picture posting fuctionality is worthless.


----------



## Oldtimer (Jul 4, 2010)

This queen doing pretty good



She is even laying in some of the spaces between the plastic


----------

